#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Powercon in/out aansluiten

## jens

hallo,

ik wil op diverse racks een "powercon out" maken zodat ik  bijvoorbeeld 2 versterkers aan elkaar kan doorlussen.

Maar nu is mijn vraag

Link je de powercon gewoon door naar elkaar?

ik heb dus nu in me rack een "powercon in"  naar een stekkerblok toelopen.
waarin dus de rest van me apparatuur zit

maar moet ik dan voor een "powercon out" hem meteen direckt aan de "in" knopen of eerst naar het blok en vanuit daar weer terug naar de "out"
( zou een omweg zijn en niet echt goedkoop )

Ik heb de kabel vast aan een hulsje die ik over de pennen van me powercon chassis schuif, met daarover een krimpkaus maar volgens mij kan ik nooit 2 kabels van bijv 2,5 mm in dat hulsje kwijt om hem door te lussen

op de site van neutrik staat het er niet bij.....

iemand die me wel kan vertellen hoe het in de praktijk moet???

Mvg Jens

----------


## sjoerd

uiteraard kun je de beide chassis delen gewoon aan elkaar doorverbinden. 
Zelf soldeer ik die connectors altijd, en dan kun je wel twee draden aansluiten. al blijft 2 x2.5 natuurlijk vrij dik.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hallo Jens,

ik heb hier zelf een eenvoudige maar goedwerkende oplossing voor gevonden.

Als je 2 Powercons naast elkaar monteerd kun je deze eenvoudig doorlussen door een kroonsteentje te gebruiken en een paar korte stukjes VD draad (= draad met harde kern).

Je soldeert het VD draad op de Powercon, en om het uiteinde bij de connector doe je een stukje krimpkous om te voorkomen dat er iets tegenaan zou kunnen komen. Je monteerd aan beide Powercons ongeveer 10cm VD draad, daarna buig je die om op het uiteinde zodat je er tussenin een (vrij groot) kroonsteentje kunt monteren. Hier steek je de draden in + de 3 draden van bijvoorbeeld een stekkerblokje (in cases waar bijvoorbeeld alleen 1 cd-speler in zitten monteer ik er gewoon 1 contrastekker aan). Nu kun je de 2 powercons nog makkelijk in een aansluitpaneeltje met D-gaten monteren.

Hier nog een klein schematje:



Groeten Hugo

----------


## Mathijs

Ik hou niet zo van kroonstenen.
Dus mijn oplossing:
Solderen, en goed met krimpkous afwerken. Netste oplossing.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Waarom maak je aan je powercon out niet gewoon een kabel met stekker en steek je deze in je stekkerdoos.

Geen gepiep met rare verbinding/kroonstenen/solderen, etc..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zo misschien :

----------


## DJ nn

Moet zeggen: zo had ik het nog nooit gedacht... zeer netjes en handig zo !!!

Ik doe altijd powercon IN, naar powercon UIT en daaraan een stekker in de case (dus waar jij je blokje hebt hangen)

maar de manier van olaf is zeker een mooie oplossing !!! (kan je aan de buitenkant nog altijd een lampje bijprikken ofzo...)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Speakertje

Bij mij zit achter de powercon in het stekkerblokje, daar zit een stekker in die naar de powercon uit gaat. Is een simpele oplossing. Zoals Olaf laat zien is ook een mooie oplossing, let er inderdaad wel op dat je de blote delen goed isoleerd.

Trouwens Olaf.. geen aarde aan je rackje hangen ?

----------


## laserguy

Het lijkt mij dat zijn aarding enkel via de multi binnenkomt (zie daar toch een netjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  gekrimpkoust draadje rond een schroefje)... Olaf is een beetje bang van aardlusjes waarschijnlijk (en gelijk heeft ie!)  :Wink: .

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik aard mijn houten binnenracken niet apart... :Big Grin:  De aarde moet maar door de voeding lopen van het apparaat....Wat ook wel scheelt, goede apparaten...Ik zal van de week wel ff de voorkant op de foto zetten... :Wink: 

PS : Cool, evenveel postings als mij geboortejaar...

----------


## Gast1401081

aha, electro-vakwerk..

@ Hugo : nooit VDdraad gebruiken, maar soepel geslagen draad, (vds)

@ Olaf, : keurig, maar ff dat grijze adereindhulsje vervangen voor een dubbele zwarte,, enne, evt. ook ff krinmpkous om de PE draad op de Powercons..

verder zijn er standaard AMPtjes ala schuif en pennetje te koop voor de neutrik powercons, neem de blauwe , daar past prima een 2,5  vds onder. 
Wordt ook in de autoindustrie gebruikt, dus lostrillen valt erg mee..(lol)

----------


## GvH-E

Neen hoor, een foute beredenering!
In dit geval behoort er een extra aardaansluiting gemaakt te worden op het metalen deel waarop de betreffende plug is gemonteerd!

En dat hoort steeds opnieuw onafhankelijk of het paneel reeds op een geaarde glijrails is aangebracht.
En dat hout? dan is het nog belangrijker.
GvH-E

----------


## laserguy

@Mac: Kun je "VD" en "VDS" even voor mij vertalen? Ik ken enkel VOB en consoorten.
Volgens mij opzoekingen komt VD in Nederland overeen met wat wij in België VOB noemen en VDS is dan in België VOB-ST?????
Leuk om toe te voegen aan het B/N woordenboek :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

VD draad = massief, vds = soepel, dus met losse draadjes

----------


## Carl

Als ik dan ook even mag "meezeuren",
2,5qmm voor fase en nul, en dan 1,5qmm? foei toch!
De aarde moet tenminste net zo dik zijn als de fase, als ik het goed heb?(tot 10qmm?)

----------


## jens

> Waarom maak je aan je powercon out niet gewoon een kabel met stekker en steek je deze in je stekkerdoos.
> 
> Geen gepiep met rare verbinding/kroonstenen/solderen, etc..



jah ok, maar als je dat dus doet dan vind ik dat het hele idee van een powercon erg duur worden.....
Dan kan ik net goed bij elke versterker een blauwe input maken met een snoer eraan + stekker en die in een los blok steken.
Het scheelt me dan ook nog een kabeldeel kopen en en chassis + een mogelijk stekkerblok.

het idee van olaf vind iig een goed idee vooral voor m'n effect rackje waar je vaak nog losse troep bij moet prikken

maar ik heb dus losse binnenkisten voor in een stolpcase waarin dus maar 1 apparaat zit. Dat idee van stekkerblokken heen en terug is me dan te Duur. zonder output red ik het dan met doorknippen van me netsnoer. 

ik vroeg me dus af of er iets voor was, vind het vreemd dat bijv neutrik niet iets ontwikkeld voor dit. lijkt me toch dat een hoop gebruikers dit probleem hebben. of idd alles solderen, maar dan is dr weinig ruimte met 2,5 mm + een krimpkous

vind aleen solderen zo open en bloot een beetje onveilig

wat een dillemma's toch weer, en net nu dat ik vakantie heb  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik vroeg me dus af of er iets voor was, vind het vreemd dat bijv neutrik niet iets ontwikkeld voor dit.



AMPschuifjes, dus.

----------


## jakkes72

> AMPschuifjes, dus.



Nee dus:
Neutrik - Industrial - Speakon® Accessories - NLFASTON

Van Neutrik

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nee dus:
> Neutrik - Industrial - Speakon® Accessories - NLFASTON
> 
> Van Neutrik



dat zijn dus amp-schuifjes... 
Online-Shop für Steckverbinder, Kabelschuhe und Relais. z.B. Harting, AMP, Schrack... 

nog beter : de geisoleerde versie :

Electrical from Hi-Line Products

----------


## jakkes72

> dat zijn dus amp-schuifjes... 
> Online-Shop für Steckverbinder, Kabelschuhe und Relais. z.B. Harting, AMP, Schrack... 
> 
> nog beter : de geisoleerde versie :
> 
> Electrical from Hi-Line Products



Ik doelde meer op de vraag of Neutrik daar niet iets voor heeft...., excuses

----------


## jens

ehm jah maar zijn die dan wel groot genoeg om daar 2x een stukje kabel in te verwerken?

dus een die rechtstreeks naar mijn apparaat gaat en 1 die ik dus naar me powercon output gaat??

anders moet ik is achter een zakje van die reut aan

----------


## ronny

die dingen bestaan in diverse uitvoeringen en formaten. Wel met de juiste tang bijeen pitsen, anders krijg je slechte verbindingen.

mvg
ronny

----------


## jens

nouik ga dr wel is achtereen  :Wink: 

iig bedankt voor al de reacties en de handige tips....

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> @ Hugo : nooit VDdraad gebruiken, maar soepel geslagen draad, (vds)



Hoi Gerard, kun je ook even uitleggen waarom dit niet mag dan?

Lijkt me leerzaam.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## jeroenw

Dit komt omdat er in VDdraad spanningen komen (werkt als een doort veer) die op den duur je soldeerverbinding los doet trillen. Met vds heb je hier geen last van.

----------


## Breur

> Dit komt omdat er in VDdraad spanningen komen (werkt als een doort veer) die op den duur je soldeerverbinding los doet trillen. Met vds heb je hier geen last van.



Is er nog iemand die dit kan bevestigen? Ik wil komende zomer namelijk enkele powercon verbindingen gaan solderen en heb enkele meters VD-daad hier liggen.

Klopt dit met dat VDS t.o.v. VD-draad?

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Is er nog iemand die dit kan bevestigen? Ik wil komende zomer namelijk enkele powercon verbindingen gaan solderen en heb enkele meters VD-daad hier liggen.
> 
> Klopt dit met dat VDS t.o.v. VD-draad?



Ja dit klopt. Probeer maar eens uit als je VD draad aan een powercon verbinding soldeerd en dan paar keer op en neer beweegt met de VD draad dan zou die verbinding na 3 of 4 keer loslaten.
En als je dat zou doen met VDS draad dan zou die niet loslaten tenzij die slecht is gesoldeerd natuurlijk :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Waarbij niet onopgemerkt dient te blijven dat solderen van powercon niet de manier is waarop neutrik dit systeem ontworpen heeft, adereindhulsje over het adereind, in de juiste connectie, aandraaien met schroevedraaier en klaar.

Soldeerbout blijft koud bij het assembleren van powercon connectoren.

----------


## koentjes

*@Olaf Duffhuës:*
Op zich is je oplossing met de inbouw wcd's geen verkeerde oplossing, alleen zou ik dan wel passende adereindhulsjes gebruiken, en geen 2 verschillende maten onder 1 contact monteren... je krijgt met die connectors in het wcd nooit een echt stevige verbinding op je 1.5qmm als je aan de andere kant ook al 2x2.5qmm hebt zitten....






> Waarbij niet onopgemerkt dient te blijven dat solderen van powercon niet de manier is waarop neutrik dit systeem ontworpen heeft, adereindhulsje over het adereind, in de juiste connectie, aandraaien met schroevedraaier en klaar.
> 
> Soldeerbout blijft koud bij het assembleren van powercon connectoren.



hiermee bedoel je waarschijnlijk de stekker, want aan het chassideel valt weinig te schroeven....

----------


## moderator

Correct, chassisdeel is niet te schroeven.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Is het dan overigens wel toegestaan VD draad te gebruiken met AMP schuifjes? 
Bedenk me net: VD draad valt natuurlijk niet zo makkelijk te krimpen...

----------


## koentjes

nee VD draad mag je geen AMP-connectoren op krimpen... 
een Wago'tje mag wel, maar ik zie het voordeel van VD ten opzichte van VDS (soepel) niet in... ik zie er alleen nadelen in... .
door trillingen kan VD gewoon doorbreken op den duur, en geslagen draad zoals VDS kan dit niet. (daarom wordt er alleen VD toegepast in VASTE installaties, en VDS in mobiele, en installaties in bv. Schepen en Autos)

----------


## laserguy

Enkele opmerkingen bij de inhoud van dit topic:
- Klopt dit dat dan voor de Belgen wordt: VD draad =  VOB en VDS draad = VOB/ST
(dus standaard installatiedraad de ene met stijve, monolitische kern (VOB) en de andere (VOB/ST) met losse aders (stranded))?
- Neutrik heeft zowel bij de Speakon als bij de Powercon niet graag dat er op het chassisdeel zou gesoldeerd worden. Dus dan maar kabelschoentjes gebruiken?
En idd. die kabelschoentjes moeten op stranded kabel worden geknepen.

Als mijn vrij goed gemikte gokjes berekend zijn lopen Nederland en België nu weer netjes sychroon?  :Big Grin:

----------


## koentjes

klopt, de codering voor VD is HO7V-U, en voor VOB is dit ook HO7V-U
en de codering voor VDS is HO7V-K, welke ook de codering is voor VOBST in België

----------


## Breur

Dan is het duidelijk; ergens VDS-draad zien te scoren en dat met AMP's vastzetten. Daarna nog afwerken met krimpband en dan zou het goed moeten zijn  :Smile: .

Top! Dankjulliewel  :Wink: !

----------


## kees22

tip:
koop gewoon een stuk kabel met VDS draad je stript dit en voila je hebt los VDS draad.

----------


## Breur

Dat is inderdaad een goede tip! Danku :Stick Out Tongue: !

Ik zit alleen nog met die Faston/AMP. Ik heb op internet gezocht maar vind niet echt de plekken waar ik ze bestel en waarvan ik weet dat ze goed zijn. Hiermee bedoel ik met de krimpkous e.d..

De draad (VDS) die ik ga gebruiken: ik kan nog kiezen tussen 2,5mm2 en 1,5mm2. Ik moet 2 dingen bedraden: een versterker (kan op 1,5mm2) en een effectenrack. Dat kan ook op een 1,5mm2 lijkt me.

Welke Faston/AMP's gebruiken jullie hiervoor (eventueel met een link)? En welke draad-diameter adviseren jullie?

----------


## LJmalcolm

om powercon chassisdelen aan te sluiten gebruik je fastons van 4,8mm x 0,5mm! 
deze uitvoering 

verder zou ik je voor de aansluiting naar je doorlus 2,5 kwadraads aanbevelen, omdat hier de volle 16 ampere doorheen kan!

grtz malcolm

----------


## 4wd

Neutrik Artikel: SCDR is een mooie huls die achter over het Powercon chassis-deel kan. en dekt mooi de fastons af.. wel zo veilig

Neutrik - Industrial - XLR Chassis Connector Accessories - SCDR

----------


## Breur

Het is helemaal duidelijk:

 - de faston's heb ik gevonden,
 - het wordt een 2,5mm2 kabel (heb ik al in huis),
 - afwerking wordt niet de SCDR, maar gewoon krimpkous.

Ik zal t.z.t. een fototje maken en hier posten (de foto van het effectrack komt in het daarvoor bestemde topic :Wink: ). 

Hartelijk bedankt voor het advies!

----------


## Tom06

Je hebt na 2 jaar vast wel een fototje ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ofniet?

----------


## Noobie

> verder zou ik je voor de aansluiting naar je doorlus 2,5 kwadraads aanbevelen, omdat hier de volle 16 ampere doorheen kan!
> 
> grtz malcolm



Door 1,5 mm2 kan ook 16 amp heen, wordt in Duitsland niet anders gedaan. Alleen bij lange kabels is 2,5 mm2 nodig, tussen powercon connectoren zit meestal niet meer dan 5 cm ruimte, dus voldoet 1,5 mm2 prima. Het aandachtspunt is de temperatuur verhoging die kan ontstaan bij 1,5mm2. Korte eindjes krijg je dan nog niet warm al had je het graag. (voor maar eens in een een willekeurig kabel berekening programma.)  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

Daar ben ik dan weer heel erg pragmatisch in: 6A maximaal per elke 1mm^2. Dat hanteer ik voor korte en lange stukken. Kan het nooit foutgaan. En voor die korte stukjes maakt het qua prijs ook niet veel uit...

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> Door 1,5 mm2 kan ook 16 amp heen, wordt in Duitsland niet anders gedaan. Alleen bij lange kabels is 2,5 mm2 nodig, tussen powercon connectoren zit meestal niet meer dan 5 cm ruimte, dus voldoet 1,5 mm2 prima. Het aandachtspunt is de temperatuur verhoging die kan ontstaan bij 1,5mm2. Korte eindjes krijg je dan nog niet warm al had je het graag. (voor maar eens in een een willekeurig kabel berekening programma.)



door 1,5 mm2 kan zelf 50 A ! niet al te lang, maar okee..

16A spul gewoon met 2,5 bekabelen, er is ook nog zoiets als vakmanschap.

----------


## qvt

> door 1,5 mm2 kan zelf 50 A ! niet al te lang, maar okee..
> 
> 16A spul gewoon met 2,5 bekabelen, er is ook nog zoiets als vakmanschap.



 
Precies, 16A door een 3G1,5mm2 jagen is niet iets waar ik me vuil aan zou willen maken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## laserguy

Hoef je je helemaal niet vuil aan te maken: veel verdeeldoosjes zijn namelijk kant en klaar al 16 A met 3G1.5.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zeker als het over een paar cm gaat zou ik er niet wakker van liggen.
En daarbij komt ook nog dat het slechts in theorie zou kunnen dat er 16 A door gaat, voor de doorlus zit toch ook al een stroomverbruiker?

----------


## renevanh

> Hoef je je helemaal niet vuil aan te maken: veel verdeeldoosjes zijn namelijk kant en klaar al 16 A met 3G1.5.



Staat ook op: Max 2500W  :Cool:

----------


## laserguy

Nope: max. 3680 Watt...

----------


## Outline

> Zeker als het over een paar cm gaat zou ik er niet wakker van liggen.
> En daarbij komt ook nog dat het slechts in theorie zou kunnen dat er 16 A door gaat, voor de doorlus zit toch ook al een stroomverbruiker?



Precies. En zeker als je bij je zwaarste verbruiker begint, kan het zonder problemen.

Doorlus-volgorde hier: rack met 2x D12 > rack met ontvangers en IEM > rack met mixert etc. Laatste heeft bewust geen doorlus. Daarbij kom je lekker laag op de grond binnen met je stroom. Scheelt weer meters kabel.

Vanaf de blauwe gaat er standaard 3x1.5mm2 (max zo'n 60cm) naar het interne stekkerblok en 3x1.5mm2 naar de grijze doorlus. Die naar het stekkerblok is een neopreen-kabel en naar de doorlus zijn 3 losse stukjes van max. zo'n 7 tot 10 cm in de juiste kleuren.

Ik heb het ook geprobeerd met alles 2.5mm2 en een combinatie van 1.5 en 2.5mm2 maar da's allebei eigenlijk toch te dik om lekker en netjes op een chassisdeel te solderen. Daarbij heb je met 1.5mm2 een minder lange periode nodig om je verbinding te solderen wat uiteindelijk weer jde betrouwbaarheid van je aansluitingen ten goede komt.

Heb namelijk wel eens een Speakon gezien (zelfde principe) die te lang warm was gestookt waardoor het hele connectie-gedeelte los was komen te zitten in het chassisdeel. Needles to say dat het kabeldeel er ook niet echt lekker meer in ging...

----------


## Breur

> Je hebt na 2 jaar vast wel een fototje ? Ofniet?



Het rackje is ondertussen weer weg.... En helaas geen foto's van gemaakt  :Embarrassment: ...

----------


## NesCio01

Ik gebruik meestal een serieklem.
Achterop de blindplaat schroef je een rail
waar de serieklem op past.
230 Volt erop en doorverbinden maar.

sorry heb er ff geen foto van
grtz

ziet er ong. zo uit, maar dan met schroeven





grtz

----------


## Starshow

Hallo iedereen,

om maar even terug te komen op het oorspronkelijke onderwerp,
ik wil voor mijn versterker rack en voor m´n lichtcase powercon in en powercon out maken,
Hoe soldeer ik  dit? Hoe maak er een verdeelblok aan en wat zijn krimpkousen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## renevanh

Powercon (en alles met serieuze spanning, dus ook speakon) soldeer je niet. Gebruik vlakstekkers.
Wat ik vaak doe is een verdeelblokje kopen, kabel doorknippen, ene helft in m'n kistje met een powercon chassisdeel, andere helft maak ik een schuko -> Powercon van (met kabeldeel dus).

----------


## daviddewaard

> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> om maar even terug te komen op het oorspronkelijke onderwerp,
> ik wil voor mijn versterker rack en voor m´n lichtcase powercon in en powercon out maken,
> Hoe soldeer ik  dit? Hoe maak er een verdeelblok aan en wat zijn krimpkousen?
> 
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



als je niet weet wat krimpkousen  zijn en powercons wil gaan solderen  lijkr mij het beste als je van 220v afblijft en dit door een vakkundig  persoon in mekaar laat zetten

----------

